# WTF Big Al's is advertising before Finding Dory



## corpusse (Jan 3, 2011)

Finally got to see the movie yesterday and while the move itself was fantastic, a lot funnier than the first one, both me and my wife were disgusted that big al's ran an ad during the previews. Telling people to come in to get all their friends from finding dory. Most fish stores are running ads not to buy Hippo Tangs. 

Sure there are some experienced people at big als and maybe some of them will be able to convince the idiots who come in to get a guppy instead but there will also be tons of people insisting on a little dory. Given that big al's prices are generally higher than most if you go in there and want a proper setup for a hippo tang you are probably looking at $5000 if not more when you factor in 180g + big al's stand + sump + skimmer +100lbs live rock + sand + basic lights and then everything else we all know that you need. Not to mention by the time this tank is ready for Dory your kids will be into the next big thing.

This really left a bad taste in my mouth and really discourages me from shopping there in the future.


----------



## Reef keeper (Nov 22, 2014)

Even petsmart said don't buy one unless you want to set up the tank right.


----------



## Rookie2013 (Jan 17, 2013)

It sucks that they would want to capitalize on this movie. What an opportunist company eh? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Flexin5 (Nov 12, 2011)

big als Vaughan has a tank full of small ones. I'm sure it's no coincidence.


----------



## TRUONGP15 (Apr 25, 2013)

Sounds like a good business move to me. I mean what better opportunity to promote aquarium keeping and getting people into the hobby. I'm sure this is just to get people to come visit the store. Although big als is generally more expensive then most other stores, the staff that I've dealt with are very up front about the requirements for the livestock they sell. And I hope with the influx of people coming to visit the store, they will continue to be upfront about the requirements needed in keeping a fish such as a blue tang.


----------



## solarz (Aug 31, 2010)

TRUONGP15 said:


> Sounds like a good business move to me. I mean what better opportunity to promote aquarium keeping and getting people into the hobby. I'm sure this is just to get people to come visit the store. Although big als is generally more expensive then most other stores, the staff that I've dealt with are very up front about the requirements for the livestock they sell. And I hope with the influx of people coming to visit the store, they will continue to be upfront about the requirements needed in keeping a fish such as a blue tang.


It sounds pretty unlikely that a parent would be willing to spend thousands of dollars to keep a fish based on a kid's movie.

With Nemo, at least you could house them in a tank as small as 10 gallons. Hippo tangs are a whole other matter!


----------



## Rookie2013 (Jan 17, 2013)

Flexin5 said:


> big als Vaughan has a tank full of small ones. I'm sure it's no coincidence.


Lol the other day I was at the same store and they were indeed talking abt this add??? Nope there isn't any coincidence...

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## vegs (May 6, 2014)

The Mississauga location has a 25% off sale on tangs...


----------

